

Ask HN: What are some other online communities? - danecjensen

I love Hacker News and will always be a user.  But the community has a very narrow interest/belief set.  I'd like to read some other opinions and get a more diverse opinion on the internet.<p>What I really want to know is where do people that don't care about starting a business or developing software hang out on the internet.
======
david_shaw
You might want to checkout Stack Overflow and the community of programmers
that converse there. There's a whole network of related sites, too, and there
is some really great discussion there. If it's partially the comments that
attract you to HN, then you'll probably like Stack Overflow.

------
bartonfink
I used to like the Joel on Software fora about 2-3 years ago. They weren't
overly technical, but they had more than a few people who always seemed to
have something interesting to say (Bored Bystander comes to mind).
Unfortunately, Joel killed them off for varying reasons and I haven't found a
good substitute since. There's still one focused on ISV development called
Business of Software, and I think the Bingo Card guy (Patrick McKenzie?) posts
there quite a bit.

Some of the other Joel posters went to a place called CrazyOnTap, but I
wouldn't recommend that. It makes YouTube comments look sane.

~~~
wolfparade
Maybe we could find a Coen brothers movie community to be a part of.

~~~
bartonfink
Sign me up. I'd love to know what the hell A Serious Man was really about.

------
sathyabhat
There's Reddit: <http://reddit.com>

------
kyrai
<http://forrst.com> is a good one but invite only.

------
revorad
<http://lesswrong.com>

------
SingAlong
Can anyone throw some light on metafilter? What kind of a community is that?

